# Pictures of rescues pinned above



## Gini (May 21, 2008)

Thank you all for looking.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (May 22, 2008)

So many cuties, Gini! Thanks to all who worked to get these horses pictures!


----------



## StellaLenoir (May 22, 2008)

I love all of them!

My small little group are somewhat poorly conformed, never to be bred little loves




are perfect to me!!

I would love to adopt someone else one day.

I have a 100% sure NO breeding home to offer. So I would be great for mares, as they cant be 'fixed' too easily.(sp?)

To me, there are enough animals in the world that I dont have to help create any more, I will take care of the ones that are here already. Mare stare is too stressfull for me!!

Did it once with my mare who came already bred, and as much as I love my foal and he was the cutest baby I have ever seen, I do not feel the need to do that again! LOL!!

thanks for posting these little guys. Where are they located?


----------



## Gini (May 22, 2008)

As of now we have the horses in Kansas, Minnesota, Indiana, Michigan, Oklahoma. I will have to check on where the others are. We have about 7 or 8 horses that are not pictured. I'm working on them. We also have some not pictured that are in the adoption process and going to their new homes.

Please know we how much CMHR appreciates and thanks all of you for your help!! We couldn't do it without

you!! These guys keep coming in weekly.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (May 22, 2008)

2 are in Iowa



.


----------



## Betty B (May 25, 2008)

You are doing a great job getting us pictures. Thanks as i can only imagine the work that goes into just this part of it.


----------

